# Mac might have gill curl, prazipro?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I just finally noticed today that my Mac has some transparent outline around his gill plate. Is this signs of gill curl. I have had him now for about 4 weeks and have been healing him of his battle wounds. I have heard that prazipro will help with this, is this correct? 
Thanks
E


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Biznas Man said:


> I just finally noticed today that my Mac has some transparent outline around his gill plate. Is this signs of gill curl. I have had him now for about 4 weeks and have been healing him of his battle wounds. I have heard that prazipro will help with this, is this correct?
> Thanks
> E


Prazi will not help gill curl. If the gill curl is caused by "gill flukes" than prazi will treat the flukes.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok well it is not being caused by flukes. The guy who had him before me had two of them in a 20g and well ya it didn't go too well. So I believe the curl was stressed induced or from poor water quality. So if I keep the water params good will it eventually go away or will he always have it?
E


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Biznas Man said:


> Ok well it is not being caused by flukes. The guy who had him before me had two of them in a 20g and well ya it didn't go too well. So I believe the curl was stressed induced or from poor water quality. So if I keep the water params good will it eventually go away or will he always have it?
> E


Might be a wait and see issue. Fish can heal incredibly well so give it time and don't do anything drastic. Bad things happen fast in fish keeping - good things happen slowly.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Biznas Man said:


> Ok well it is not being caused by flukes. The guy who had him before me had two of them in a 20g and well ya it didn't go too well. So I believe the curl was stressed induced or from poor water quality. So if I keep the water params good will it eventually go away or will he always have it?
> E


how do you know its not flukes?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Aren't flukes like worms that you can usually see in the gill area? I have looked into his gills a few time but I see nothing. Is there any true way to tell if he has them or not?
Thanks
E


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Biznas Man said:


> Aren't flukes like worms that you can usually see in the gill area? I have looked into his gills a few time but I see nothing. Is there any true way to tell if he has them or not?
> Thanks
> E


No, Gill flukes are not like worms in the traditional sense. They are not visible to the naked eye. You need a gill scrape and check it under a microscope. Not sure of the magnification needed. You will know if the fish had gill flukes simply by the amount they "flash" against objects assuming the water params are perfect.

Here is an excellent link regarding gill disorders. ClickMe


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks gigg^ thats what i thought but didnt know for sure.... and since treating my rhom with prazi I have yet to see him flash or do the wide open mouth jerk forward thing anymore!!! hoooray!!!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

What is flashing against objects? my baby reds sometimes kinda flip onto there side and rub against something but they seem fine and water params are good.. is this bad?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok well he isn't flashing at all. He isn't breathing heavy or anything either. He seems healthy to me, eats like a horse and is a very active fish. Should I still give him a treatment with prazipro to be safe?
E


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

id say no^ if it aint broke dont fix it-


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya my reds right gill is curled out but hes acting healthy and eating good so im not gunna worry much. What does gill curl do to the fish?


----------

